# Focus on pin or x



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

I use a pin and on the x. Seems as long as I'm focused on the x the arrow seems to end up there. The siltiest distraction and all bets are off for me.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't focus on the pin or the X. I can't see the X. I focus on the target. I am aware of where the pin is. Target first, the pin completes the picture. Target, pin floating where it should then all goes into motion, execution of the shot. I do the same in 3D....


----------



## nele22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Always the target.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I focus on the target, I have no idea where my pin is when the shot breaks personally. Chance B admitted to watching his pin. From what I've read and heard most top archers in the world focus on the target not the aiming dot/pin. 

Chance B - 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5957GNB_h8


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I watch my dot for the first few end then let it fade into the hole... I'll look at the x later on, but I'm still aware of the blur of the dot


----------



## jelmore (Sep 24, 2013)

I've noticed if I tell myself to "concentrate on the x" before I draw then I will drop my pin out of it, I guess so I can see it better. If I draw, get everything set, put my pin on my spot and then start my engine, my pin is in focus and target is out of focus but as I'm aiming my pin "fades" out and the spot comes into focus. About this time is when my shot breaks, usually ending in a good result. I am finally just developing a decent shot sequence, i.e float with a surprise release. Just trying to pick your all's brains on the best way to do things before I try to groove a bad habit. thanks


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Hope,you have read the firing engine thread lots of good insight there


----------



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

:mg: Try to focus on the X. The pin will get in the way if you let it float on the target. Don,t always do it sometimes, and find myself with an erent shot.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I have been shooting with a ring instead of a dot or pin. Let's me focus on the X.
Used to shoot a pin, but I would get some bad "staring" ( laser eye surgery ) so the pin was not only blurry (not really bad in and of itself) but asymmetrical (bad).
I don't shoot 3-D much, so the ring works for me... That whole bit about the mind liking to line up concentric circles and whatnot.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Until just recently I would have told you that I focus on the X which was a conscious effort on my part. I'm currently working on a completely subconscious execution which places my conscious focus elsewhere.


----------



## jelmore (Sep 24, 2013)

So from my understanding you want to make your shot execution sub conscious SO you are able to put 100% conscious focus on your aiming and only your aiming.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Depending upon how one words it, yes, aim, aim, and aim, the shot goes and you still aim for follow through....


----------



## Zalmo (Oct 6, 2014)

My stages of focus are: draw, first look through peep quickly find bubble, look at it while feeling those back muscles, shoulders and hips. Still pointing the bow towards the target. Far from aiming. When they feel right, look through the lens at the target. IF they don't feel right, LET DOWN! At this point transfer to lower back muscles, and in the process you wait for the target picture to stabilize. i am still not 100% focusing on the X. Image steady, a bit to right or left (wherever) whole body shifts incremental to get the X centered. Once there, Complete peace of mind, I am not thinking, it is blank. Somehow, part of me wants to get it over with and releases the string. I am still enjoying peace of mind, the rest of my body still holds the bow as if nothing changed. I hear a POP from the arrow hitting the paper. Time to get back in the present, here and now. Rest the bow on something, take a deep breath, check if the arrow hit the X.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

jelmore said:


> So from my understanding you want to make your shot execution sub conscious SO you are able to put 100% conscious focus on your aiming and only your aiming.


Nope, the aiming will be subconscious as well. My goal is to remove the conscious mind entirely from the execution at the point of commitment.


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Ran a poll in October, over 90% said target.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2348735


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

loveha said:


> Ran a poll in October, over 90% said target.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2348735



don't know if that's a good thing or bad thing


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

center your aiming device


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

for some it's the pin/dot
for some it's the target.

what I've noticed for myself and many others, the float is reduced when focusing on the target.

For me, it's the target, but I use an FITA ring for everything.


----------



## KY_Hoyt_Archer (Nov 15, 2012)

I have found that I focus on the pin up to 30 yards then focus on target pass that, I am trying to work on just focus on target


----------



## PSE Archer (Oct 26, 2014)

The target does not move - thus I focus on the center of the target.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

PSE Archer said:


> The target does not move - thus I focus on the center of the target.


It's not moving???


----------



## Zalmo (Oct 6, 2014)

Real targets move, and bleed  trust me.


----------

